
Why topsy is going to kick all sorts of ass - aditya
http://aditya.sublucid.com/2009/05/26/why-topsy-is-going-to-kick-all-sorts-of-ass/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
> _Topsy is the first real implementation of a large scale reputation network
> for the general public._

What if you never have, don't now, and never intend to "Tweet"?

~~~
aditya
I think in their TC video they talked about adding new data sources including
your blog, and your facebook feed etc.

That is a tough question for every repnet out there though, what about people
that don't have a digital footprint. Maybe topsy will start indexing the real
world too, at some point ;)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Hmm. I don't tweet, blog, FaceBook, MySpace, or anything else like that. I
contribute to various fora. Will that count, I wonder.

Perhaps people will become invisible if they don't participate in any of these
"social media" activities. The world will belong to the ego-centric,
narcissistic, I-can-shout-louder-than-you generation.

In the news and broadcast media insight is being lost in the tsunami of
attention-grabbing, 10-seconds-at-a-time sensationalism.

Is this good? Does it matter? Is it inevitable?

Should I get a blog and moan about it?

~~~
wmeredith
"The world will belong to the ego-centric, narcissistic, I-can-shout-louder-
than-you generation."

Not to get too philosophical here, but I'm pretty sure the world has always
belonged to this group of people in each generation. Or at least it has
appeared to since they're loader than everyone else.

------
callmeed
I feel like the author has a different definition of "reputation" as myself.

It's almost a vector vs. scalar issue ... to me, reputation can be sizable but
it can also be positive or negative. This (so far) sounds more like
"popularity".

Just because someone [has 10k followers]/[gets re-tweeted 10x/day]/[has 5k FB
friends] doesn't mean I'm going to loan you money or I want my daughter dating
you ...

~~~
moe
I think you have it nailed. Reputation can not generally be quantified outside
closed systems such as eBay.

------
Tichy
I like it, however, if it becomes popular, people will try to game it. Wonder
what that will do to Twitter, and how to deal with it.

------
hhm
Popego.com does something similar, but for a newsfeed instead of search.

